# Cup of tea anyone?



## kentish maid (Aug 6, 2021)

Twinings have launched a Dark Caramel Tea, it is delicious, I had mine black but you can have it with milk. As they say on their site "This is exactly how it sounds, a black tea with the smell and taste of caramel, perfect for those looking to cut down on their usual "milk and 2" cup of tea."

I have also just tried Yorkshire Teas 'Biscuit Brew' which is quite pleasant. Seems they also do a 'jam and toast brew' !!
They all have a slightly sweet taste, without having to add sugar


----------



## helli (Aug 6, 2021)

It is amazing the choice of teas available nowadays.
I look chai tea which, untraditionally, I drink black. Some are very chilly spicey and others are more warming flavours such as ginger and chocolate chais.
I drink loose leaf tea to reduce waste and buy mine online. I am always looking for something new and different.

I enjoy fruit teas, redbush, black tea, herbal tea and occasionally green tea. I often have 3 or 4 bags (paper bags full of loose leaf) open at a time and vary them throughout the day.


----------



## kentish maid (Aug 6, 2021)

My husband drinks oolong tea, which is a loose tea and we have to buy that online usually. I have quite a selection of the Twinings teas to dip into

Seems they also do alcoholic tea as well !! Oolong tea with whisky,  and earl grey tea with gin ,only 11% volume - haven't been tempted by that though


----------



## nonethewiser (Aug 6, 2021)

Cant get away with flavoured tea, like good mug of builders tea & occasional green tea.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 6, 2021)

nonethewiser said:


> Cant get away with flavoured tea, like good mug of builders tea & occasional green tea.


And me!  Very boringly I expect, I like what I believe to be Assam tea - AKA English Breakfast tea, and always bought PGTips until discovering that gives my eldest stepdaughter the hiccups - so have bought Yorkshire Tea since then.

Cos as Northerner will be able to confirm, grows in the foothills of the Pennines and is picked by local lasses in their traditional dress ie saris and clogs.


----------



## eggyg (Aug 7, 2021)

I’m a very boring Tetley lass. Weak
as watter, black, no sugar obviously. Mr Eggy thinks he’s posh and drinks First Flush Darjeeling ( leaves not bags) ! £13 for 100gms!  My mother must be turning in her grave, spending that much on a quarter of tea!


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 7, 2021)

I like Earl Grey and recently got into Red Bush in a big way. Got to have milk in tea or I am not playing, unless it is a fruit tea of course. That said, I have never thought to try fruit tea with milk..... maybe that is an experiment for another day!


----------



## nonethewiser (Aug 8, 2021)

trophywench said:


> so have bought Yorkshire Tea since then.



Second choice to Ringtons here, not much between them mind.



eggyg said:


> I’m a very boring Tetley lass. Weak
> as watter, black, no sugar obviously.



Wife has friend same, tea bag hardly gets wet.


----------



## eggyg (Aug 9, 2021)

nonethewiser said:


> Second choice to Ringtons here, not much between them mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Wife has friend same, tea bag hardly gets wet.


I just introduce the teabag to the water, never, ever squeeze it! If someone offers me a cup of tea I always refuse as even when I’ve said very weak they still insist on squeezing the blooming teabag! If I order tea in a cafe, I ask them to leave the teabag out of the pot so I can deal with it myself! Mr Eggy does quite often ask why I bother as I might as well just have a cup of boiling water!


----------



## Felinia (Aug 9, 2021)

I haven't taken sugar in my tea for almost 60 years, and have been having Waitrose decaf with skimmed milk for years.  But since becoming diabetic I find even that tastes sweet.  Having never been a coffee drinker, I've now switched to coffee bags, to get the bitterness.


----------



## kentish maid (Aug 9, 2021)

It annoys me when people say 'is that too strong' then think they can solve the problem by just adding more milk, resulting in a tepid cup of something undrinkable


----------



## kentish maid (Aug 9, 2021)

@Felinia, I had to smile when I saw your comment about bitter coffee. As a child on holiday my parents took me into a café for coffee and cake one morning. I can remember pestering my Dad to let me have some of his coffee, which he usually drank black. Yuck, could not understand how he could drink it.


----------



## chaoticcar (Aug 9, 2021)

trophywench said:


> And me!  Very boringly I expect, I like what I believe to be Assam tea - AKA English Breakfast tea, and always bought PGTips until discovering that gives my eldest stepdaughter the hiccups - so have bought Yorkshire Tea since then.
> 
> Cos as Northerner will be able to confirm, grows in the foothills of the Pennines and is picked by local lasses in their traditional dress ie saris and clogs.


That's the proper tea !
Carol


----------



## eggyg (Aug 9, 2021)

kentish maid said:


> It annoys me when people say 'is that too strong' then think they can solve the problem by just adding more milk, resulting in a tepid cup of something undrinkable


The number of people who just put cold water in my black tea without even asking! Why? Just why? I think at 61 years old I can drink black tea without scalding my mouth!


----------



## chaoticcar (Aug 9, 2021)

eggyg said:


> The number of people who just put cold water in my black tea without even asking! Why? Just why? I think at 61 years old I can drink black tea without scalding my mouth!


That really winds me  up as we!!! 
Carol


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 10, 2021)

I drink PG Tips Extra Strength, _never_ have milk in tea. I never drink coffee with milk. I occasionally drink milk with nothing added or taken away

I aways drink sparkling water with meals.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Aug 10, 2021)

What is this tea to you all talk about.  Sorry I am one of those oddballs who only drink coffee, I was a constant disappointment to my dad not liking tea.


----------



## helli (Aug 10, 2021)

Grannylorraine said:


> What is this tea to you all talk about.  Sorry I am one of those oddballs who only drink coffee, I was a constant disappointment to my dad not liking tea.


What is this coffee you talk about?
I am one of those oddballs who never drink coffee. 
I am disappointed in myself, especially when I go to Italy and see the culture that revolves around coffee shops.


----------



## Lanny (Aug 10, 2021)

Oh! The best ever tea that I can brew as strong as I like yet stay smoothly balanced without a hint of bitterness is Twinings Everyday. But, I sometimes mix it, 1 tea bag each in a teapot, with Twinings Honey Camomile as that smells wonderful: slight hint of bitterness in the aftertaste on its own; not noticeable when mixed with the everyday. I’m an oddball: like my tea very strong, lots of milk slightly less than a third of the cup in first & no hint of bitterness: I suppose it’s a lot to ask & Twinings Everyday is Perfect: before it came out I used Twinings English Breakfast with a tiny bitter aftertaste; can’t go back to that now as I’m spoilt by the Everyday blend!


----------



## kentish maid (Aug 10, 2021)

Lanny said:


> The best ever tea that I can brew as strong as I like yet stay smoothly balanced without a hint of bitterness is Twinings Everyday.


I have Twinings Everyday first thing in the morning. It was when I was ordering that and some of their supeblends that I came across the cold infusions and Dark Caramel. I hate it when you have to pay postage on orders so top up my order to get free postage. It means that I get to try something different almost free


----------



## adrian1der (Aug 10, 2021)

Did you know that this week is Afternoon Tea Week?





						Afternoon Tea Week 2023 | Book Now
					

Afternoon Tea Week celebrates the great British tradition of Afternoon Tea and is the perfect excuse to catch up with loved ones over a cup of tea and some expertly created treats.




					afternoontea.co.uk


----------



## kentish maid (Aug 10, 2021)

I hadn't known that @adrian1der , thank you for the link


----------



## trophywench (Aug 10, 2021)

Any treats we might have with our cuppas are usually expertly crafted by eg Tesco or Morrisons ......


----------



## eggyg (Aug 11, 2021)

helli said:


> What is this coffee you talk about?
> I am one of those oddballs who never drink coffee.
> I am disappointed in myself, especially when I go to Italy and see the culture that revolves around coffee shops.


Me too. I can’t tolerate it one teeny tiny bit. The first time I went to Italy I was determined to like it ( I love coffee flavoured things, like cake, chocolate etc). Of course I could only get cappuccino, this was over 20 years ago, I think I ended putting about 7 sugars in that tiny little cup. Yuk! On another occasion at a country fair or something we got roped into attending a demo about coffee. That asked if anyone didn’t drink coffee, I was the only one. So of course I was dragged up to the front where they demonstrated how the blend their coffee blah blah blah, said I would love this is was very mild and smooth. Took one sip and it took all my reserves not to spit it out. Still far too bitter! On the positive side, I save loads of money! No Costa/ Starbucks takeouts for me!


----------



## C&E Guy (Aug 11, 2021)

I like Twinings or Yorkshire Tea. Mrs C&E Guy prefers me to have tea so that there isn't the cafetierre to clean out when I have coffee. 

The teabag is left in for 7-10 minutes so that the tea is properly strong, and I had just a splash of milk.

A friend likes really weak tea and I'm sure she just blinks the teabag at the water. Disgusting!


----------



## kentish maid (Aug 11, 2021)

My husband likes Costa coffee, trouble is he insists on buying them when we are travelling places and the smell of them in the car turns my stomach :-(


----------

